# Pokemon Go for W10M



## dxdy (Jul 31, 2016)

source:
http://www.windowscentral.com/pokemon-go-windows-10-mobile-right-now

latest version for download
https://github.com/ST-Apps/PoGo-UWP/releases

dont forget, when you install first time, you need also to install as Depedency (look screenshot in attachment):
Microsoft.NET.Native.Framework.1.3.appx
Microsoft.NET.Native.Runtime.1.4.appx
Microsoft.VCLibs.ARM.14.00.appx

How to install PoGo
http://mspoweruser.com/how-to-install-pokemon-go-on-windows-10-mobile/


----------



## augustinionut (Jul 31, 2016)

So why not to combine theese app en one ?


----------



## titi66200 (Jul 31, 2016)

Because not the same Dev


----------



## sensboston (Aug 1, 2016)

Oh, no!.. The only WP advantage on these days is an absence of the dangerous mobile virus called "Pokemon Go", which also affects humans: normal young people (iPhone/Android handset owners) instead of dating, making love, listen music, learn something new, play sports games are starting walk like a zombies watching their smartphones screens only.

So, guys, stay away, it's dangerous work!

P.S.


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 1, 2016)

sensboston said:


> instead of dating, making love, listen music, learn something new, play sports games are starting walk like a zombies watching their smartphones screens only.

Click to collapse



At least they get outside, as opposed to staying indoors and looking at a screen 
By the way, the petition still awaits signatures _Develop Pokémon GO for Windows 10 and Windows 10 Mobile_
https://www.change.org/p/nintendo-t...kémon-go-for-windows-10-and-windows-mobile-10


----------



## dxdy (Aug 1, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> At least they get outside, as opposed to staying indoors and looking at a screen
> By the way, the petition still awaits signatures _Develop Pokémon GO for Windows 10 and Windows 10 Mobile_
> https://www.change.org/p/nintendo-t...kémon-go-for-windows-10-and-windows-mobile-10

Click to collapse



you can play inside house with BlueStacks  hehehe


----------



## sensboston (Aug 1, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> At least they get outside, as opposed to staying indoors and looking at a screen

Click to collapse






w.bogdan said:


> By the way, the petition still awaits signatures

Click to collapse



Petitions means *nothing* in the business world so don't waste your time. "Niantic" have a lot of marketing people (I'm pretty sure! Much more than software professionals with clouds and large scale backend experience  ) and they already made a verdict...


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 1, 2016)

dxdy said:


> you can play inside house with BlueStacks  hehehe

Click to collapse



:-$ let them run 



sensboston said:


> View attachment 3830277

Click to collapse



Every cloud has a silver lining - Pokemon Go 'transformed teenager's life' http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-36939145



sensboston said:


> Petitions means *nothing*

Click to collapse



Of course it means nothing, Microsoft failed to convince business with UWP. I was just pointing how little support has received.


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 2, 2016)

There is a new v1.0.12-beta, fixes some crashes. https://github.com/ST-Apps/PoGo-UWP...12-beta/PokemonGo-UWP_1.0.12.0_ARM_Debug.appx


----------



## thanhtu150 (Aug 3, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> There is a new v1.0.12-beta, fixes some crashes. https://github.com/ST-Apps/PoGo-UWP...12-beta/PokemonGo-UWP_1.0.12.0_ARM_Debug.appx

Click to collapse



Waitting the official version :/


----------



## _wook_ (Aug 6, 2016)

What about L1020? I have: 
	
	



```
Failure reason: Failed to start deployment. Failure text: Package failed updates, dependency or conflict validation. (0x80073cf3)
```


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 6, 2016)

just give it up, it doenst work anymore at all since niantic encrypted the login api


----------



## dxdy (Aug 6, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> just give it up, it doenst work anymore at all since niantic encrypted the login api

Click to collapse



login working with latest version 1.0.12.. just need little longer to login and offcourse problem is with showing pokemons on maps 

@_wook_
you selected to load dependency files also?

btw if you want play use PC and BlueStacks. turn off autoupdate android apps in Store and install Pokemon GO from BlueStacks. when Pokemon GO update app, simple uninstall it and install again from BlueStacks


----------



## _wook_ (Aug 6, 2016)

dxdy said:


> login working with latest version 1.0.12.. just need little longer to login and offcourse problem is with showing pokemons on maps
> 
> @_wook_
> you selected to load dependency files also?
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I don't use BS on my PCs as I don't need em, I have few Droid devices around. I even uninstalled the game, cause it takes a lot of time, however I did wanted to try it on Lumia.
Yes both (Microsoft.NET.CoreRuntime.1.0.appx and Microsoft.VCLibs.ARM.Debug.14.00.appx) selected. I found somewhere that apps must be installed on mass storage(?) which is not option for L1020.
BR,
w


----------



## djtonka (Aug 6, 2016)

thankfully the project is dead


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 7, 2016)

djtonka said:


> thankfully the project is dead

Click to collapse




> Update: A new API has been finalized and is currently in the process of being implemented. We should see a new build soon, with an updated API and some UI changes. Worth the wait :>

Click to collapse


https://github.com/ST-Apps/PoGo-UWP


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 14, 2016)

Release Candidate number 1 v1.0.25 (v1.1.0-RC1) 


> I hope that you guys understand that we're doing this for fun and that this can't be our only reason for living. We're on holidays too, so please try to be more patient this time

Click to collapse



Release Candidate number 2 v1.0.29 (v1.1.0-RC2)
https://github.com/ST-Apps/PoGo-UWP/releases


----------



## dxdy (Nov 9, 2016)

new version is released with API and PTC login fix

v1.0.51 (v1.1.0-RC4)
https://github.com/ST-Apps/PoGo-UWP/releases


----------



## dxdy (Nov 12, 2016)

new version v1.0.52 (v1.1.0-RC5) released

https://github.com/ST-Apps/PoGo-UWP/releases

Changelog:
Added captcha support
Bumped API to 0.45 version


----------

